# Lasagna



## Otter (Nov 11, 2004)

My mother accidently bought some Lasagna noodles by mistake and gave them to me because she doesn't use them. I'm a Stouffer's Lasagna hound and have never made it from scratch. Thus, I have a few questions. I note on the package back (Creamette's) that there are boil and no boil options. Is one better than the other? Also, I have parmesan and mozzarella cheeses (and many more), but no ricotta. Ricotta is not my favorite cheese, so can I sub it out (no, I don't like cottage cheese)? Or, if I don't use the noodles for Lasagna, is there another good use?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2004)

no boil is better, imho. you are just adding water and end up diluting the flavors of the ingredients you put in it if you boil the noodles first. the no boil lasagna method sucks the moisture and some flavor out of the surrounding ingredients and into the pasta, making it taste better...


----------



## Audeo (Nov 11, 2004)

Try tofu as a substitute for ricotta or cottage cheese.  It works perfectly and is darned healthy, too.  I've used it myself often in fillings and such.  Just use it as a direct substitution, cup for cup.

For the noodles, I always boil mine first, drain, then start the layering process.  I recall that being absolutely necessary when using the dried, boxed stuff, otherwise, there were a multitude of hard, uncooked spots in the noodles.

Be sure to rub a wee bit of olive oil on your baking dish before putting the first layer down.  It will make the serving process a lot easier in getting the stuff out of the dish.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 11, 2004)

I boil them too. If you don't, my experience is that you have to make sure every millimeter of that noodle is covered with generous sauce, and still I don't like how mine gets sticky. You can boil them and instead of layering the lasgana dish, roll them up.  I don't have the recipe here, I'll post a roll-up lasagna dish later or tomorrow.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2004)

i've never used creamette, only lasagna noodles specifically made for no boil. i think they're a bit thinner. deb's right, the noodles need to be well covered in sauce. i'll have to try audeo's trick with a little olive oil down first, thanks...


----------



## marmalady (Nov 11, 2004)

Also, don't boil the noodles as long as it says on the pkg - do more of an 'al dente' because they will continue to cook - and be sure to drain them well, so the sauce doesn't get watered down!

Re a sub for ricotta - you can make a thick bechemel (in fact, a lot of very 'traditional' Italian lasagna recipes call for this instead of the ricotta), and season it however you like - garlic, some parm mixed in, oregano, red pepper flakes, etc.  

Mangia, Mangia!


----------



## Otter (Nov 11, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Re a sub for ricotta - you can make a thick bechemel (in fact, a lot of very 'traditional' Italian lasagna recipes call for this instead of the ricotta), and season it however you like - garlic, some parm mixed in, oregano, red pepper flakes, etc.  Mangia, Mangia!


mmmm, like the sound of the Bechamel - thanks.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes, authentic lasagna should be layers of pasta with alternate sauces of  bechemel and a mince beef/lamb tomato sauce... 

NO cheese!


----------



## Catseye (Nov 15, 2004)

Leaf Storm said:
			
		

> Yes, authentic lasagna should be layers of pasta with alternate sauces of  bechemel and a mince beef/lamb tomato sauce...
> 
> NO cheese!



Here's Emeril's Lasagna Bolognese, which appears to fit your description, Leaf.  Except it includes a light dusting of Parmesan.  It looks pretty fabulous.


Lasagna Bolognese  

2 tablespoons butter 
6 strips bacon, diced 
1/4 pound ham, diced 
1/2 pound ground veal or ground pork, or 1/4 pound of each 
1 pound ground beef 
1 1/2 cups chopped onion 
1/2 cup finely chopped carrot 
1/2 cup finely chopped celery 
1/4 pound thinly sliced mushrooms 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
Pinch ground cloves 
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
3 tablespoons tomato paste 
1 cup dry white wine 
3 cups chicken stock 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
4 chicken livers, finely chopped 
1/2 cup heavy cream 
1/4 cup chopped parsley 
1 1/2 pounds fresh spinach pasta 
Bechamel Sauce, recipe follows 
1 cup freshly grated Parmesan

In a large pot heat the butter over medium high heat. Add the bacon and ham and saute until caramelized and light brown, about 10 minutes. Add the ground meats and cook over high heat until well-browned, stirring constantly, about 20 minutes. 
Add the onions, carrots, celery, and mushrooms and cook until soft, about 5 minutes. Add the garlic, cloves and nutmeg to the pan and cook for 2 minutes. Add tomato paste and cook for 2 minutes. Add the wine and cook until almost evaporated. 
Add stock and simmer over medium high heat until sauce is thickened and flavorful, about 45 minutes to 1 hour. Season with salt and pepper, to taste. 
Add the chicken livers to the pot and cook 5 minutes. Stir in the cream and parsley, and adjust seasoning if necessary. Set aside until ready to assemble lasagna. 
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. 
Butter a large rectangular baking dish, then spoon 1/2-cup of meat sauce onto the bottom of the dish. Cover with 1 sheet of fresh pasta. Top the lasagna with a layer of meat sauce (making certain that pasta is completely covered), a layer of bechamel, then a light dusting of cheese. Repeat layering lasagna, sauces, and cheese in this manner until all have been used, ending with a topping of bechamel and cheese. 
Bake until the lasagna is bubbling and golden brown, about 1 hour. Allow to rest 10 minutes before serving.

Bechamel: 
6 tablespoons butter 
6 tablespoons flour 
4 1/2 cups milk 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg

In a saucepan, melt the butter over low heat and stir in the flour, stirring constantly until smooth, about 2 minutes. Slowly whisk the milk into the flour, stirring vigorously to blend together. Set over high heat and quickly bring to a boil for 1 minute, stirring. Allow to cook another 5 minutes, or until floury taste is gone. Remove from heat and add salt and nutmeg to taste.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 15, 2004)

I've used both the no-boil and boil methids with my lasagna.  I've had great results with both.  But the boil method assures you of cooked noodles every time.

Instead of olive oil, I put just a bit of sauce on the bottom of my lasagna pan.  They never stick that way either.

I use a highly spiced sauce, as the noodles have substantial flavor and will overpower the spices from my standard sauce.  The spices I use are oregano, rosemary, sweet basil, and thyme.  Add salt and pepper to taste.  The veggies include onion, canned tomato (not diced.  I cut them the size I want), black olives.  I use a combination of Parmesan, mozzarella, and cottage cheese.  The meat is normaly browned, drained, and rinsed ground beef, sometimes with Italian Sausage mixed in.

I know this recipe isn't traditional, if there is such a thing, but it sure tastes great and is the preffered recipe in my family, and extended family.  I have some freinds in California who have made this with me.  I and a good freind made seven pans of lasagna this way for a get together of young married couples when I was about twety one or so.  The wives didn't have to cook or clean up at all.  They were thrilled, and well fed.  I still remember the fun and excitement, as in those days, it was the rare husband who could cook.  

Anyways, choose the recipe that best suits you, 'cause you and your family/guests are the ones you must please.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## debthecook (Nov 16, 2004)

Lasagna Roll-ups

http://www.kraftfoods.com/main.aspx?s=recipe&m=recipe/knet_recipe_display&wf=9&recipe_id=53706


----------



## Otter (Nov 17, 2004)

I did the lasagna last night. I subbed a couple of other cheeses for the ricotta because I have too much cheese in the house. I went with just the Bechamel sauce only, no tomato, just to see what it would be like. It came out okay but was nothing that would win a recipe contest. There are a couple leftover meals, so I may try something different on them, maybe add in some tomato and more it more like a true lasagna.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 17, 2004)

Otter, I hope you didn't think I meant use the bechemel instead of the tomato sauce?  I only meant use it to sub out for the ricotta layer - eek, I'm sorry!  I do pasta, tomato sauce, bechemel, cheese, in layers.


----------



## Otter (Nov 17, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Otter, I hope you didn't think I meant use the bechemel instead of the tomato sauce?  I only meant use it to sub out for the ricotta layer - eek, I'm sorry!  I do pasta, tomato sauce, bechemel, cheese, in layers.


No, I understood. I just thought that since I'm subbing the ricotta that I would also try it with just the Bechamel since I was messin' with the classic recipe anyway. I wanted something more creamy than tomatoey, and I got it, but ricotta and tomato sauce is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

Otter said:
			
		

> I did the lasagna last night. I subbed a couple of other cheeses for the ricotta because I have too much cheese in the house. I went with just the Bechamel sauce only, no tomato, just to see what it would be like. It came out okay but was nothing that would win a recipe contest. There are a couple leftover meals, so I may try something different on them, maybe add in some tomato and more it more like a true lasagna.


that's the only way you find out if you like something or not, try it!  I wish I could say I had too much cheese in the house. :? I'd be in heaven


----------



## jennyema (Nov 17, 2004)

A lasagna without cheese is like a day without sunshine ....


----------



## Audeo (Nov 17, 2004)

jennyema said:
			
		

> A lasagna without cheese is like a day without sunshine ....



How poetic and true!

I'm going to try the Bechamel, in lieu of ricotta next time myself.  Maybe even tonight, if I have time to do the noodles today...


----------



## buckytom (Nov 17, 2004)

i just saw giada de laurentis do a lasagna, no boil, with alternating layers of herbed bechamel and sweet potato (or squash maybe) puree, and grated parmesan. it looked pretty good...


----------



## Otter (Nov 17, 2004)

jennyema said:
			
		

> A lasagna without cheese is like a day without sunshine ....


I had lots of cheese (the provolone that was called for, plus I subbed some gruyere, muenster and parmesan for the ricotta). It wasn't horrible, it just wasn't teriffic.


----------

